# Raining Season



## Hyun007 (Jun 13, 2016)

The raining season is here for me. My paphiopedilum are normally outside. Should i bring them in or leave it out to soak?


----------



## Ray (Jun 13, 2016)

If your potting medium is "open" enough to remain airy, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JAB (Jun 13, 2016)

"Here" is relative without being a bit more specific


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2016)

In some places Paphs grow in pots of water.


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 15, 2016)

I am located in Koh Samui, Thailand.

I love the idea of paphio sitting in water.
Where can I find information about it.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 15, 2016)

I have been there! Beautiful beaches and nice people. And good food!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2016)

Hyun007 said:


> I am located in Koh Samui, Thailand.
> 
> I love the idea of paphio sitting in water.
> Where can I find information about it.



I think paphioboy posted some from Malaysia.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 15, 2016)

Depends what kind of paphs you have and what size. Seedlings are better shaded. Adult multifloras love rain, they can take a lot of water with no problem, so does exul. If you grow brachys, better shaded from heavy rain. They are very prone to rots when the leaves are wet for extended periods. I presume you are using the normal medium that Thai growers use; leca, pumice rock and a little bark.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 15, 2016)

Hyun007, this is the thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35080&highlight=paphs+water


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 16, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Depends what kind of paphs you have and what size. Seedlings are better shaded. Adult multifloras love rain, they can take a lot of water with no problem, so does exul. If you grow brachys, better shaded from heavy rain. They are very prone to rots when the leaves are wet for extended periods. I presume you are using the normal medium that Thai growers use; leca, pumice rock and a little bark.



Thanks for the information. I am using mostly charcoal chips and some i mixed with pumice stones. 

With the humidity here, water on leaves are usually dry fast, just not so sure about roots.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

FYI, I now have a bunch of Paphs with their pots in saucers full of water.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2016)

NYEric said:


> FYI, I now have a bunch of Paphs with their pots in saucers full of water.



Doesn't your NYC apartment get mouldy? oke:


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> FYI, I now have a bunch of Paphs with their pots in saucers full of water.



what type of paphs should we not put on saucers full of water?


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 17, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Doesn't your NYC apartment get mouldy? oke:



I do not think that will be an issue.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Doesn't your NYC apartment get mouldy? oke:



Yes it does, but we have enough airflow that it is not a health issue. Anyway, I don't care - anything for the orchids! :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2016)

Hyun007 said:


> I do not think that will be an issue.





 in upstate ny a few years back (winter) I really upped the humidifying in my grow carts and mildew started sprouting along the outside edge of ceiling and on one of the old chairs the landlord had given me.  Even with electric heat things got out of hand


Elmer Nj


----------



## Hyun007 (Jun 26, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> in upstate ny a few years back (winter) I really upped the humidifying in my grow carts and mildew started sprouting along the outside edge of ceiling and on one of the old chairs the landlord had given me.  Even with electric heat things got out of hand
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



Mildew sprouting is really too much! You love the plants more than the house? Does any of you guys use humidifier for the plants? Might works wonder.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2016)

the mildew was from the humidifier, which was enclosed in a plastic wrapped grow cart. The plants were happy... 
Where you are where it's warm and have air movement you won't have the same situation


----------

